# NWOS Sale Haul



## luvsorchids (Nov 8, 2010)

I helped organize the Northwest Orchid Society Fall Sale this weekend. Of course I had to help support the society and the vendors .

Paph. superbiens






Top one is Phal. pulcherrima v champornensis, bottom is Phal. instriptiosinensis





This one was a freebie. Cute little Pot. Little Fortune 'Splash'





Susan


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice, Susan. It's always nice to increase one's collection and help support vendors and the society at the same time. At least, that's the excuse -- oops, reason -- I always give.:evil:


----------



## Ernie (Nov 8, 2010)

Looks like Oak Hill Gardens was there (note their signature tags).


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 8, 2010)

yippee for you for supporting your orchid society...and getting some great plants!!!

i bought an economy seedling pack from them for my orchid society's auction. they were very generous!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice acquisitons.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice buys esp the superbiens. It looks fairly flat.


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 9, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Looks like Oak Hill Gardens was there (note their signature tags).



I got the superbiens and Phals from Seattle Orchid, but could very well have originated from Oak Hill Gardens. The Potinara is from Sorella, who was there.

Susan


----------



## etex (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice buys,Susan!


----------



## ncart (Nov 9, 2010)

Why did my OS ( OOS ) not post your show? So Nenita was one of the vendors, huh? Hope to see her for the Spring show. 

Nice haul, Susan. :rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Nov 10, 2010)

Great additions!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2010)

Wonderful aquisitions!!!


----------

